# Lab tests - please help



## hipjim (Aug 4, 2015)

Dear all,

I'm 32 years old male. Had been feeling out of energy lately and I got anxiety after a long period of stress at work. I also noticed I have a low body temperature in the morning. So I decided to test how my thyroid is functioning.

Here are my lab results:

FT3 : *5.15* (3.4 - 6.8)
FT4: *16.87* (10.6 - 22.7)

TSH:* 2.67* (0.27 - 4.2)

Anti TG: *17.91* (< 115)

Anti TPO: *20.15* (< 34)

T3: *1.7* (1.27 - 3.07)

T4: *96.3* (66 - 181)

Vitamine B12: *313.1* (191 - 663)

What do you think about this results?

Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your free t3 and free t4 aren't bad. They are slightly below the 75% mark but not terrible.

You TSH is a smidge high and its interesting that you have thyroid antibodies.

I'm wondering if you've had your testosterone tested?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would also look into your Vitamin D and iron levels, too.


----------



## hipjim (Aug 4, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Your free t3 and free t4 aren't bad. They are slightly below the 75% mark but not terrible.
> 
> You TSH is a smidge high and its interesting that you have thyroid antibodies.
> 
> I'm wondering if you've had your testosterone tested?


Thanks Jenny and Joplin for the reply!

I have not tested testosterone or Vitamin D - I will look into this as soon as I can.
I have done the iron levels some months ago and they were a bit high.

Do the presence of the thyroid antibodies and the slightly high TSH suggest I might have Hashimoto's?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Welcome!

I believe that you do have thyroid disease as evidenced by the presence of the 2 antibodies.

It would be in your best interest to have an ultra-sound of your thyroid.

And further, it is possible that you have antibodies to the receptor sites which are skewing some of your tests making them appear normal.

Info above.


----------



## hipjim (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks Andros for the reply. I see the presence of antibodies but they are in range - isn't this normal? I have scheduled with an endo.


----------

